# headliners



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I want to make a new headliner for my regal i was wondering what material i should use any help id appreciate it


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

what ever you want if it is a rod type headliner it can be sewn if it one of the foam ones take it out buy what ever material and some 3M glue and there you go


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

its like old board type thinking of making it out of some kind of wood board need ideas


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

FIBERGLASS IT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

what do you replace headliners with...that old shit aint resuable...

no bs....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

any material you want


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

no not any material you want.....

well i guess you could if didn't know any better. but they sell headliner material, its a very thin cloth type material glued to like a 1/8" foam, its usually got the fabric on both sides of the foam. shits cheap too, you can usually do a full headliner for under $40, another $10 for a couple cans of glue.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 11:56 PM~13311585
> *no not any material you want.....
> 
> well i guess you could if didn't know any better. but they sell headliner material, its a very thin cloth type material glued to like a 1/8" foam, its usually got the fabric on both sides of the foam. shits cheap too, you can usually do a full headliner for under $40, another $10 for a couple cans of glue.
> *


i seen that...these fools tried to glue mines tot he frame rail on top...shit need to come out!!

i know the material you talking bout..i helped the fool put in his..lol

HOW DO YOU DO THE BACKING BOARD....something that wont warp or look fucked up...all the one at the junk yard are deteriated...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 01:40 AM~13312800
> *i seen that...these fools tried to glue mines tot he frame rail on top...shit need to come out!!
> 
> i know the  material you talking bout..i helped the fool put in his..lol
> ...


ahhh the backing board, my bad. shit i dont know, repairing the old one seems like the best bet if you cant find a replacement. all the headliners i do are made out of wood and weigh like 20lbs :biggrin:


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the start of my headliner...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 11:56 PM~13311585
> *no not any material you want.....
> 
> well i guess you could if didn't know any better. but they sell headliner material, its a very thin cloth type material glued to like a 1/8" foam, its usually got the fabric on both sides of the foam. shits cheap too, you can usually do a full headliner for under $40, another $10 for a couple cans of glue.
> *


Yeah, it's $10.99/yard at most fabric stores.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

good topic lots of help thanks homies :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:56 PM~13310727
> *what do you replace headliners with...that old shit aint resuable...
> 
> no bs....
> *


naw, I redid my original. covered it with suede. pulled out the dome light and visors. embossed a skull in it. pulled it out and fit it right back in without breaking it once.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 11:56 PM~13311585
> *no not any material you want.....
> 
> well i guess you could if didn't know any better. but they sell headliner material, its a very thin cloth type material glued to like a 1/8" foam, its usually got the fabric on both sides of the foam. shits cheap too, you can usually do a full headliner for under $40, another $10 for a couple cans of glue.
> *


i do head liners all the time vinyl, leather, tweed what ever the person wants


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

IM LOOKING FOR A FABRIC STORE HERE IN THE ATL ,ALSO WHATS THE BEST WAY TO TAKE DOWN THE HEADLINER WITH OUT BENDING THE SIDE RAILS I GOT A 4 DOOR CADDY ,NEED HELP . PS ALSO NEED TO RAP SUNVISORS TO ,HELP


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

theres no way to pull it out with out bendin it its okay to bend it just be carefull they are hella brittle ive done at least 30 or so headliners and i barely started in this game but they are re usable all of the ones ive done have been at least 15 or 20 years old so as long as your careluf and just pull it through the front door its all good


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

fo sho


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

WUZ UP REGALMAN85 GET DOWN AND DIRTY THERES NOTTIN TO IT BUT TO DO IT


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:40 PM~13312800
> *i seen that...these fools tried to glue mines tot he frame rail on top...shit need to come out!!
> 
> i know the  material you talking bout..i helped the fool put in his..lol
> ...


most can be salvaged..
using newspaper and adhesive..
build it up like paper mache..layers of news paper then glue, then more paper..


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el barril_@Mar 23 2009, 08:11 PM~13368207
> *WUZ UP REGALMAN85 GET DOWN AND DIRTY THERES NOTTIN TO IT BUT TO DO IT
> *


i second that but i was able to save mine now old man joe is covering it up with tweed,that and the whole inside blue and gray tweed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I've pulled plenty of headliners out,and sometimes they have tears, I've always just taped that area on both sides, cuz its usally an edge. I dont see how so many people have bad luck with finding headliners

One of my favorite headliners was using non backed carpet,not the flat speakerbox kind,the thicker stuff lke on door bottoms.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

TODAY I FOUND A FABRIC STORE BUY MY HOUSE THAT SALES HEADLINER FABRIC,BUT NOT THE THIN FOAM THAT GOES ON BOARD ,WHO CARRIES THIS ,PLUS IM THINKING ABOUT DARK GRAY SUADE ON HEADLINER & BOTTOM OF DOORS TO MATCH CARPET ON FLOOR ,THE CARPET ON BOTTOM OF DOORS IS TO LIGHT AND DONT MATCH THE SEATS I PUT IN THERE .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 23 2009, 11:53 PM~13369581
> *most can be salvaged..
> using newspaper and adhesive..
> build it up like paper mache..layers of news paper then glue, then more paper..
> *


mines crumble when i was removing it...it was like dust!


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

did u mean a jason mask in your headliner hehehe mtf


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Mar 21 2009, 05:21 PM~13348083
> *naw, I redid my original. covered it with suede. pulled out the dome light and visors. embossed a skull in it. pulled it out and fit it right back in without breaking it once.
> *


tsk tsk it looks more like a jason mask you kno but you made it you kno better lol so u took the head liner out an then howd you do it explain I wanna do sumthin like that in my whip lol that shit is sik son


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Mar 21 2009, 05:21 PM~13348083
> *naw, I redid my original. covered it with suede. pulled out the dome light and visors. embossed a skull in it. pulled it out and fit it right back in without breaking it once.
> *


we want pictures show that shit off bro represent represent


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

didnt think any one was looking that far into the the topic


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

.


----------

